

The role of tomatoes in sandwiches - shrikant
http://shr1k.blogspot.com/2010/04/step-away-from-my-tomaytotomahto.html

======
dkersten
(Rant follows; yes, I know this misses the point of the article)

 _Tomatoes aren't meant to have a 'taste' - they're basically water and random
red pulp_

Gotta disagree here. I started growing my own tomatos a few months ago and
they most certainly do have a 'taste' and are very little water (and a lot of
tomato flavored random red pulp).

I've always been a fan of tomatos (hence growing them myself), but the ones
bought in shops are generally watery and don't have a strong flavor. The home
grown tomatos are not watery at all and have a rich sweet flavor. I put this
to the test by giving them to friends and relations to eat and _everyone_ who
tried them agreed. This includes at least one person who said she doesn't
actually like tomatos. She loved the ones I grow.

My conclusion? Mass produced (grown?) tomatos ARE (mostly) tasteless water
held together with red pulp. Home grown or organic tomatos actually do taste
very different (and contain a lot more pulp and less water). Some people say
that organic foods dont taste any different from non-organic foods. After
growing my own, I most definitely disagree.

(and of rant)

